# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  Someone wants me to be a Magician!

## BatteryCharged

I posted in another thread about a bizarre dream I had where I spoke with a person that said I was a regular "Ted Anneman". I had no clue who this person was, so after the dream I Googled him and found he was a Magician and he looked eerily similar to the person I was talking to in the dream. 

Theodore Annemann
Magician
Theodore 'Theo' Annemann born Theodore John Squires was an American professional magician who specialized in the field of mentalism. 
Aliases: The Enigma, Theo. J. Anneman, Ted
Born: February 22, 1907
Died: January 12, 1942, New York City, NY


Then recently I had this dream and the only thing that I remember about the dream was this bizarre symbol that made no sense in the context of the dream. It stuck in my head. Then just today, I'm clicking through cable TV and I see the symbol!!

So I start watching the show and it's about magicians. The symbol is on a poster for a Magician named Jacques Inaudi.

Jacques Inaudi was an Italian calculating prodigy. He was born in Onorato, Piedmont, Italy. As a child he was a shepherd but showed aptitude for mental calculations. Inaudi's abilities attracted interest of showmen and he toured around the world. 
Born: October 15, 1867, Italy
Died: November 10, 1950


Both were contemporaries.

----------


## Emyly

> I posted in another thread about a bizarre dream I had where I spoke with a person that said I was a regular "Ted Anneman". I had no clue who this person was, so after the dream I Googled him and found he was a Magician and he looked eerily similar to the person I was talking to in the dream. 
> 
> Theodore Annemann
> Magician
> Theodore 'Theo' Annemann born Theodore John Squires was an American professional magician who specialized in the field of mentalism. 
> Aliases: The Enigma, Theo. J. Anneman, Ted
> Born: February 22, 1907
> Died: January 12, 1942, New York City, NY
> 
> ...



Did you do anything about it? Maybe you should give it a try, maybe there is something about it. I think your dream is awesome and it might be an opportunity for you. Maybe this dream has a scientific interpretation but I won't exclude the spiritual , mystical side.   :wink2:

----------


## RebelSeven

This is an old topic by now, but I sure would be interested in seeing that symbol, if you could find it or sketch it.

----------

